# VK - TFV8 Baby Coils, Limitless RDA 24, Limitless Sub-Ohm Tank & More



## Gizmo (14/9/16)

Few more goodies arrived today.

Smok TFV8 Baby Coils ( Q2 )
IJOY Limitless 24 RDA
IJOY Limitless Sub-Ohm Tank
Eleaf iJust S Tank Stainless Steel

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

